# Small brown dot hitchhikers?



## zuzuu (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys, so I just noticed some very tiny brown dots swimming/floating around in my tank near my plants, mostly around my wisteria. After some thinking, I remember seeing these same little things moving inside my old wisteria months ago (had to pitch because they were all decaying for some reason). I notice some of the new wisteria starting to decay as well. 

Seaking doesn't appear to have any of whatever this is on him. Any idea what it could be and how to get rid of it? I'm going to go pitch the wisteria right now, since if it's decaying again and brought these things I don't want it. 

For reference, I bought this wisteria at Petco.


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

Can you take pictures of it? Only thing I can think of small brown dots are tiny pest snails 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

i would watch solid golds video if thats the bug she has info on it and another of her cleaning them out her tank

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------

